# April and May forum stats, and a look back.



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2003)

The stats for April and May 2003 are now available, as well as a look back at May 2002.

What a Difference!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2003)

April 2003
Time Period	April 01, 2003, 12:00:39 AM to May 01, 2003, 12:00:21 AM
Total Data Transferred	11.90 (20.8) gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	76,052
Hits on Pages	1,096,609



May 2003
Time Period	May 01, 2003, 12:00:24 AM to June 01, 2003, 12:00:27 AM
Total Data Transferred	10.12 (16.99) gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	82,479
Hits on Pages	799,931

The data xfer number in () is reported by a program called 'BandMin' that monitors all traffic to a site. The other number is based solely from the web logs.




Out of curiosity, I looked back at last May...
May 2002
Time Period	May 01, 2002, 12:00:17 AM to May 31, 2002, 11:58:57 PM
Total Data Transferred	9.76 gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	34,726
Hits on Pages	266,980


Man, what a difference a year makes. 

Thank you everyone!
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2003)

Some comparisions to other MA forums:

New posts from 4/16-6/1		
swordforum.com		20,061
Kung Fu Mag		20,044
--> MartialTalk		13,030
ebudo.com		10,256
Karateforums.com		9,419
martialartsplanet.com	8,499
defend.net		4,092
aikiweb.com		3,220
BudoSeek		2,634
aBudokan		1,868

New threads from 4/16-6/1		
swordforum.com		1,838
Kung Fu Mag		1,092
ebudo.com		852
--> MartialTalk		708
martialartsplanet.com		515
defend.net		389
Karateforums.com		313
BudoSeek		253
aikiweb.com		194
aBudokan		137

New members from 4/16-6/1		
ebudo.com		654
swordforum.com		541
martialartsplanet.com		296
Karateforums.com		220
defend.net		170
Kung Fu Mag		142
BudoSeek		135
aikiweb.com		128
aBudokan		61
--> MartialTalk		-37 (Negative due to pruning of dead accounts)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2003)

Because some have mentioned a concern over a drop in traffic, I dug up last Aprils stats to compare:

April 2002
Total Visiting Users	35,584
Hits on Pages	246,296

May 2002
Total Visiting Users 34,726 *-858 or a 2.48% decrease*
Hits on Pages 266,980  *+20684 or a 7.75% increase*


Compared to this year:
April 2003
Total Visiting Users 76,052
Hits on Pages 1,096,609

May 2003
Total Visiting Users 82,479 *+6427 or a 7.79% increase*
Hits on Pages 799,931 *-296,678 or a 37.09% decrease*


Now, comparing May 2002 to May 2003, we see a nice change:
May 2002
Total Visiting Users 34,726
Hits on Pages 266,980 

May 2003
Total Visiting Users 82,479 a 57.9% increase
Hits on Pages 799,931 a 66.62% increase


We had a good month of new user signups:
May 2003  115 
April 2003  112 
March 2003  116 
February 2003  85 
January 2003  94 

Posts were down, but that is to be expected as the weather gets better in our higher membership areas. (North America)
May 2003  8262 
April 2003  10447 
March 2003  12399 
February 2003  9185 
January 2003  9836 

New thread count is similarly effected.
May 2003  464 
April 2003  645 
March 2003  630 
February 2003  471 
January 2003  591 


So, what I'm seeing here is that we have more people visiting, and reading, while our existing posters are spending a bit more time enjoying spring.  

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks for the stats update (I hate doing stats, even when they are good.)

Did you omit KenpoNet for a specific reason?  Not critical, but curious.

Keep up the great work.  I will give you a call in the next day or so.  Can't do much when not at the office.  Will email you the number there.

Oss


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2003)

As far as I can tell, from the user side, its impossible to pull any meaningfull stats off of KenpoNet.  No 'user' accounts, or reports on posts, topics, etc that I could find.  Personally, I'm curious on how our Kenpo areas compare. 

Danke!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 1, 2003)

That's cause I was here!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 1, 2003)

Tell it to the fence post Ricardo.

:rofl: 
Missed meeting you at the seminar.  Hopefully next time.
-MB


----------



## J-kid (Jun 2, 2003)

Just curious if you could tell me what these 5 web pages stats are?

www.sherdog.com
www.mma.tv.com
www.bullshido.com
www.mmaweekly.com
www.subfighter.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2003)

www.sherdog.com  I stopped doing stats compares as their focus is a lot more narrow than ours.  Last time I checked, they were up there with Bladeforums in size.

www.bullshido.com appears focused on 1 aspect of the industry, with very little other content.
The rest are more narrowly focused on the MMA market. Our focus is the more traditional arts.  

Doing the comparisons would (with some of them) give the wrong impression.  (Like comparing customer traffic between a McD and a Ford Dealer.  More people visit McD, but the Ford does higher $ sales.)

Sherdog and Bladeforums do a couple hundred thousand posts each month.  But, their 'customers' are (mostly) different than ours.

I do appreciate the links though.  Good to see what else is out there.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Tell it to the fence post Ricardo.
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



Fence post? You're probably right. That's the only thing that would listen to me. and agree! 

Next time in Austin, that's a crazy city. Go UT!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *www.sherdog.com  I stopped doing stats compares as their focus is a lot more narrow than ours.  Last time I checked, they were up there with Bladeforums in size.
> 
> www.bullshido.com appears focused on 1 aspect of the industry, with very little other content.
> ...



Ya know, with what Lord Sidious is doing, is almost scary! Compiling these stats, knowing who knows what........:anic:


----------

